# Mit einem jButton eine andere Klasse öffnen



## Stifler21 (8. Nov 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich habe ein Programm das zuerst ein Startfenster öffnet mit zwei Buttons. Wenn man einer der Button drückt dann möchte ich das, dass Programm eine andere Klasse öffnet.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das machen kann.

Das ist meine Startseite:


```
package GUICNC;

import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowListener;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

import javax.swing.WindowConstants;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;


public class Startseite extends javax.swing.JFrame implements ActionListener  {

	{
	
		try {
			javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.jgoodies.looks.plastic.PlasticXPLookAndFeel");
		} catch(Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	private JButton jManuellesfraesen;
	private JButton jBeenden;
	private JLabel jProxxonLogo;
	
	
	
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
	
	{
	
	}
		
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				Startseite inst = new Startseite();
				inst.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
				inst.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
	}
	
	public Startseite() {
		super();
		initGUI();
	}
	
	private void initGUI() {
		try {
			setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
			getContentPane().setLayout(null);
			{
				jManuellesfraesen = new JButton();
				getContentPane().add(jManuellesfraesen);
				jManuellesfraesen.setText("Manuelles fräsen");
				jManuellesfraesen.setBounds(86, 97, 197, 28);
				jManuellesfraesen.addActionListener(this);
			}
			{
				jBeenden = new JButton();
				getContentPane().add(jBeenden);
				jBeenden.setText("Beenden");
				jBeenden.setBounds(283, 219, 89, 27);
				jBeenden.addActionListener(this);
			}
			{
				jProxxonLogo = new JLabel();
				getContentPane().add(jProxxonLogo);
				jProxxonLogo.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getClassLoader().getResource("Bilder/Proxxon_logo.gif")));
				jProxxonLogo.setBounds(108, 12, 160, 40);
			}
			pack();
			setSize(400, 300);
		} catch (Exception e) {
		    //add your error handling code here
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

}
```

und diese Klasse möchte ich öffnen wenn man den Button jManuellesfraesen drückt:


```
package GUICNC;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JMenu;
import javax.swing.JMenuBar;
import javax.swing.JMenuItem;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JToggleButton;

import javax.swing.WindowConstants;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;


public class ManuellesFraesen extends javax.swing.JFrame implements ActionListener {
	
	
	private JButton jButtonXplus;
	private JButton jButtonZplus;
	private JTextField jZAchse;
	private JTextField jYAchse;
	private JTextField jXAchse;
	private JButton jButtonZminus;
	private JButton jButtonZurueck;
	private JButton jButtonRefZ;
	private JButton jButtonRefY;
	private JButton jButtonRefX;
	private JMenuItem jMenuItemBeenden;
	private JMenu Datei;
	private JMenuBar jMenuBar1;
	private JButton jButtonYminus;
	private JButton jButtonYplus;
	private JButton jButtonXminus;
	
	
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
	{
		
	}

	{
		//Set Look & Feel
		try {
			javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.jgoodies.looks.plastic.PlasticXPLookAndFeel");
		} catch(Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}


	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				ManuellesFraesen inst = new ManuellesFraesen();
				inst.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
				inst.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
	}
	
	public ManuellesFraesen() {
		super();
		initGUI();
	}
   usw.
```

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Michael... (8. Nov 2010)

Du möchtest den Frame anzeigen.

In der actionPerformed prüfen welcher Butteon gedrückt wurde und dann ggf. 
	
	
	
	





```
new ManuellesFraesen().setVisible();
```
 aufrufen, würde zumindest man den Frame anzeigen - wenn das ausreichend ist.


----------



## Stifler21 (8. Nov 2010)

Cool!

Danke so funktionierts :toll:


----------

